# Almost Done



## Tantalizing (Apr 11, 2011)

My Husband and I have been married for almost 9 years. We have 2 children together and I have an older child of my own.
He had an affair 5 years ago and we separated for 3 months when he refused to come clean about it, he begged me to come home, I did, and he finally told me the truth.
I wanted to fix things, we have babies, he's not a bad guy, but he does suffer from depression and anxiety. Sometimes he says the meanest things, and he has "bouts" of grumpiness when I can hardly stand to be around him.
Today we were discussing Ear Phones and he actually called me dumb in front of my kids when I told him he had a nice pair from Wal-Mart. I didn't say they were top notch or anything, I just compared them to my ear buds and mine were like 2 bucks, so to me, his are nicer, but his "Amp" ear phones were like $170. So he just kept saying how he wished he had a recorder so that I could hear how dumb I am and witness my own "dumbness" (is that a word?) Frankly I am fed up with his condescending remarks, I put up with a lot for him, I do everything for him and all I get is his bad attitude in return. He works out all of the time, his libido is low (more like non-existent), he never has any energy for anything but the gym, when he's home all he does is sleep, and he's an *******. When he left for the gym today he hugged me goodbye like he was sorry, but I am at my whits end, honest to God, I am ready to go for good this time, he has no respect for me and seems to think only of himself. I really don't see this marriage going much further and it breaks my heart.


----------



## sdesruiss (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds like MC would do you guys some good. He needs to hear how he verbaly treats you and you need to feel comfortable enough to tell him when he is. Doing this during MC sessions with support would be a great help to get you guys back on track.


----------

